# نكتة عن الشرطة



## bob (12 فبراير 2011)

*سلام و نعمة ربنا يسوع
دي نكتة كده في السريع عن الشرطة
أمين شرطة عنده ولدين سقطوا فى الامتحان أخدوا الشهادة عشان يمضوها من أبوهم الأول أبوه اداله علقة ولطشه وحرمه من المصروف التانى اداله الشهاده فأبوه بص وقاله ماشى بس حاول المرة اللى جاية تحسن نفسك فسأل الواد الأول أخوه التانى قالوا غريبة اشمعنى يعنى أنا انضربت وأنت لا قالوا مافيش اديت الشهادة لابويا وتحتيها 5 جنيه*


----------



## نفرتاري (12 فبراير 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة


ميرسى بوب


----------



## مريم12 (13 فبراير 2011)

*ههههههههههههه
جامدة جدا

ميرررسى بوب
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## bob (13 فبراير 2011)

نفرتاري قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوة
> 
> 
> ميرسى بوب


*ميرسي ليكي انت علي زوقك*


----------



## bob (13 فبراير 2011)

مريم12 قال:


> *ههههههههههههه
> جامدة جدا
> 
> ميرررسى بوب
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


*ميرسي ليكي انت علي زوقك*


----------



## marcelino (13 فبراير 2011)

*هههههه حلوة

انشالله هاتتلغى الرشاوى خلاص
*​


----------



## fullaty (13 فبراير 2011)

*هههههههههههه حلوة بجد 

بس انشالله مش هيبقى فى من ده تانى*


----------



## bob (13 فبراير 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *هههههه حلوة
> 
> انشالله هاتتلغى الرشاوى خلاص
> *​



*ميرسي ليك علي زوقك 
اما الرشوة ههههههههه يديني و يديك طولة العمر*


----------



## bob (13 فبراير 2011)

fullaty قال:


> *هههههههههههه حلوة بجد
> 
> بس انشالله مش هيبقى فى من ده تانى*



*ميرسي ليكي علي زوقك 
معتقدش الوضع اللي احنا فيه ده و الناس مش حتاخد رشوة*


----------



## HappyButterfly (14 فبراير 2011)

*حلوة 
بس ياريت بقى نبطل الرشاوى
ونخلى مصر احلى
*​


----------



## bob (14 فبراير 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *حلوة
> بس ياريت بقى نبطل الرشاوى
> ونخلى مصر احلى
> *​


*ميرسي علي زوقك 
بس صدقيني مش انا اللي اديتوا الخمسة جنية*


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 فبراير 2011)

ههههههههههه
ال 5 جنيه عملت شغل ​


----------



## kalimooo (14 فبراير 2011)

هههههههههههههه
جميلة 
اهم   شيء الضمير


----------



## bob (14 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> ههههههههههه
> ال 5 جنيه عملت شغل ​


*ميرسي كتير لزوقك 
اكيد ال5 جنية عملت شغل بدل ما كان اتروق هههههههههههه*


----------



## bob (14 فبراير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> جميلة
> اهم   شيء الضمير


*ميرسي كتير لزوقك 
الضمير اعتقد انه بقي قليل شوية !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## جيلان (14 فبراير 2011)

هههههههههههههههههه حلوة


----------



## bob (14 فبراير 2011)

جيلان قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه حلوة


*شكرا ليكي جيلان علي زوقك*


----------



## Thunder Coptic (18 فبراير 2011)

حلوة اوووووووووى 5جنية عملت شغل جامد امال لو ادالة الف جنية كان عمل اية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## انريكي (18 فبراير 2011)

ههههههههههههههههه

جدا جميلة

الرب يباركك


----------



## Coptic Man (18 فبراير 2011)

اعتقد اني دي اهانة للشرطة

مهما كان فيهم وحشين بس مش الاغلبية

في ناس بتحب البلد

ياريت نحاول ننسي اللي فات

اللي بياخد فلوس بياخدها ليه ويهين نفسه محدش فكر ...!!


----------



## bob (19 فبراير 2011)

شايمس قال:


> حلوة اوووووووووى 5جنية عملت شغل جامد امال لو ادالة الف جنية كان عمل اية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



*شكرا ليك شايمس ميرسي كتير 
كان زمانة نجح بتقدير هههههههههه*


----------



## bob (19 فبراير 2011)

انريكي قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> جدا جميلة
> 
> الرب يباركك


*شكرا ليك اخ انريكي ميرسي كتير لزوقك*


----------



## bob (19 فبراير 2011)

Coptic Man قال:


> اعتقد اني دي اهانة للشرطة
> 
> مهما كان فيهم وحشين بس مش الاغلبية
> 
> ...


*استاذي العزيز الهدف من النكتة هو الضحك او الهزار ليس الاهانة يعني لما يطلعوا نكت علي الصعايدة هل دي اهانه اما الغرض فقط الضحك اما رجال الشرطة لو اتغيروا حتبقي حاجة كويسة متغيروش كانك يا زيد ما غازيت 
شكرا لمرورك*


----------

